# Bloomingdales Return Policy??



## lilchocolatema (Dec 7, 2005)

It's not on the receipt! I bought some stuff in NYC that I changed my mind about, does anyone know what the return policy is? One thing has a box, one thing does not. Thanks!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 7, 2005)

Check here.


----------

